# 1st try at a photo! having a cuddle...



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

you both look very comfy!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awwww loving the pic. I want a cuddle from your gorgeous doggie too :001_tt1:


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

aww thank you - only if i can get a cuddle from willow??

Grizz is a big teddy bear and in that pic we stayed there for an hour and a half he goes sound to sleep!!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Willow is just like Grizz and loves a cuddle, she is also like having a real life teddy bear.

We need more pics of Grizz to drool over.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

How about sleeping beauty?


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awwww he is so handsome. How old is he?

I love his fur, do you trim him or take him to groomers? I have kept Willow in full coat, the groomer just takes the ends off and tidies her up and I brush her every day.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

looks just like a teddy bear...awww


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Hiya we try to brush him but he hates it and will fight his way out of it!! we tend to get him shaved right down twice a year through the spring and summer and the one of him on his bed is what hesl like now, we then let it grow through the winter.
He struggles with the heat and his hair so it make sense to shave him.. other dogs seem to be ok i suppose its what theyre used to, we used to do it ourselves but now get a groomer as again he hates it!!

He is 6 years old - do you have any closer pics of your 2 - willow looks full oes!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I love the pic of him on the bed as he is now, he looks like a pup with that cut :001_tt1:

Willow is not a pure OES although everyone is surprised when we tell them that - even our vet said she couldn't tell hmy: Her mum was an OES/collie cross although she looked more OES than collie - she just had the collie nose, but her dad was pure OES so Willow's not quite full. I think she is more of a collie size than OES although girlies are meant to be smaller than the boys anyway. 

Have attached a few pics of my 2 monkeys.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Aww i love the one of them kissing!!

Has willow got both blue eyes or just one i cant tell from the pics..

does she like the paddling pool, grizz is a bit tantative with water we take him on one walk with a running stream that gets just over knee deep - human knees lol.. and he will get in it but slowly and only if he can chase floating biscuits or if me or hubby is in it as well - which we do!!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Willow has got one blue eye & one brown as pics below (excuse the dirty beard in the 2nd one, she had just been chewing on her stag bar!)

She wasn't sure what to make of the paddling pool, she wouldn't get into it - somehow I don't think she's a water baby. Harvey on the other hand got straight in and paddled round it, Willow just stood on the outside and watched him! If we go near a stream on our walks she won't go in above her ankles.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

The ankle deep paddling sounds like grizz! she is such a cutie and love those eyes.
We're going on hol tomo night taking grizz to cornwall for the week cant wait to see him on a beach - never taken him!!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

You'll have a great time - Grizz will love the beach. Willow does, she runs around like a loon (nothing really new for her tho) but she isn't too sure about the waves, keeps her distance from them.

We are going down to the New Forest for a week in October with our 2, they loved it in the forests and on the coast last year when we went so I can't wait.


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

What a lovely lovely dog, you both look so happy together


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you hes my big teddy bear!!


----------

